# Disastro Milan per infortuni muscolari. Primo in Serie A.



## admin (20 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.

Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


----------



## kipstar (20 Ottobre 2022)

che dire ?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


Riporto di seguito in questo post una lista di tutti i provvedimenti presi dalla società per risolvere questo problema che ci fa giocare senza mezza squadra per tre mesi da circa 3 anni consecutivi:




























Grazie per l'attenzione.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


grande Mister, sempre primo in tutte le classifiche


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Ottobre 2022)

ci vuole la pozione che ha l'atalanta e l'inter


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo la vittoria dello scudetto ha oscurato questo problema. L'uscita dalla champion l'anno scorso ha migliorato di netto la situazione infortuni nella seconda parte di stagione nascondendo un problema grave.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


.


----------



## mil77 (20 Ottobre 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> che dire ?


Che è una scelta quella di andare sempre al massimo sapendo di rischiare più infortuni. L'alternativa è andare un po più piano, avere meno infortuni, ma poi la classifica?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Ottobre 2022)

ci credo si sdrenano tutte le partite cosa vuoi che succeda
naturale che si facciano male non butterei tanto la croce su staff sanitario


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Ottobre 2022)

Ormai credo sia chiaro che la controindicazione del calcio pioliano sia questa.
Vuoi vincere lo scudo con una squadra da quarto posto?
Spremi tutti al massimo, accettando le inevitabili perdite 
Mourinho non faceva molto diversamente all'inter... infatti quella squadra ben piu anziana della nostra fu spremuta al massimo, vinse la CL e collassò fragorosamente 
Lui lo sapeva e infatti fuggì prima


----------



## Igniorante (20 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ci vuole la pozione che ha l'atalanta e l'inter



Basta chiamare Palomino che ti indica lui il suo "medico" di fiducia


----------



## Maravich49 (20 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> ci credo si sdrenano tutte le partite cosa vuoi che succeda
> naturale che si facciano male non butterei tanto la croce su staff sanitario


Avrebbe senso dopo almeno 3 mesi di partite. Noi abbiamo iniziato a perdere uomini dalla prima di campionato. E per 3 anni consecutivi.
É una cosa indecente per una squadra di Serie A (Campione d'Italia per di più).


----------



## sunburn (20 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai credo sia chiaro che la controindicazione del calcio pioliano sia questa.
> Vuoi vincere lo scudo con una squadra da quarto posto?
> Spremi tutti al massimo, accettando le inevitabili perdite


L’unico pesante è quello di Mike, che c’entra poco col piolismo. 
Gli altri infortuni più lunghi son successi ai soliti che si fanno male ogni anno.

Insomma, scelgo la seconda stella e questo “disastro” di infortuni muscolari(Mike a parte).


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Divento serio va. La preparazione per fare una partenza sprint è stata indovinata, se no con la preparazione standard facevi la fine dell'Inda che iniziano a correre adesso che tra poco si va in vacanza e sono a -8 da Spalletti. Il problema e che ci sono ancora 3 settimane da giocare e la preparazione "leggera" inizi a pagarla: stress, fatica, infortuni... E' ora di buttare dentro Origi, Thiaw, Vrancks etc... Dai padre Pioli, caccia via le tue paure...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.



Ma no dai, siamo in linea con tutte le altre squadre della seria A [cit.]


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’unico pesante è quello di Mike, che c’entra poco col piolismo.
> Gli altri infortuni più lunghi son successi ai soliti che si fanno male ogni anno.
> 
> Insomma, scelgo la seconda stella e questo “disastro” di infortuni muscolari(Mike a parte).


son sempre i soliti i rottami, quest'anno a parte maignan sinceramente non ne abbiamo avuti di infortuni che ci han condizionato.
origi è arrivato rotto, rebic florenzi calabria kjaer.... li conosciamo.
a me sembra normale amministrazione sinceramente.

anche sta storia che andiamo al doppio degli altri... la juve di conte andava al doppio, noi si solo nei finali dove siamo più giovani e veniamo fuori...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Tutto a posto,l'importante è avere la Skiena Dritttaaahhhhahahaha


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


Il gioco di Pioli è molto impegnativo fisicamente se a questo aggiungi il turnover che non è sufficiente per la mancanza di riserve all’altezza in qualche ruolo (giocano sempre gli stessi alla fine) e ci metti anche un pizzico di jella ecco che si spiega qualche infortunio muscolare in più rispetto alle altre.


----------



## sampapot (21 Ottobre 2022)

condivido appieno il pensiero di molti che mi hanno preceduto....il gioco di Pioli è molto dispendioso e quando tiri troppo (il muscolo), ci scappa il crack....aggiungi anche che i nuovi giocano con il contagocce e che il turnover è quasi inesistente......spero che le cose non peggiorino...


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


Bisogna valutare anche chi li subisce. In lista vedo principalmente gente ultratrentenne non nuova a certe problematiche, Messias che non è mai stato abituato a certi ritmi, Calabria che si rompe ogni anno. Il resto sono cose di piccola entità. Solo quello del portiere mi lascia esterrefatto.


----------



## sampapot (21 Ottobre 2022)

già...il fatto che Maignan si sia infortunato allo stesso muscolo appena guarito, denota una terapia e un programma di rientro agonistico inadeguati...almeno per una società seria...il Milan purtroppo non è nuovo a questi infortuni muscolari, siamo ai vertici di questa particolare e triste classifica da almeno un paio d'anni


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la vittoria dello scudetto ha oscurato questo problema. L'uscita dalla champion l'anno scorso ha migliorato di netto la situazione infortuni nella seconda parte di stagione nascondendo un problema grave.


ma infatti arrivare quarti non sarebbe male anche quest'anno.
tanto in europa dove vuoi andare.


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> già...il fatto che Maignan si sia infortunato allo stesso muscolo appena guarito, denota una terapia e un programma di rientro agonistico inadeguati...almeno per una società seria...il Milan purtroppo non è nuovo a questi infortuni muscolari, siamo ai vertici di questa particolare e triste classifica da almeno un paio d'anni


Primo l'infortunio lo ha fatto con la Francia, secondo mike che clinicamente guarito da settimana scorsa....terzo non è lo stesso muscolo appena guarito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il gioco di Pioli è molto impegnativo fisicamente se a questo aggiungi il turnover che non è sufficiente per la mancanza di riserve all’altezza in qualche ruolo (giocano sempre gli stessi alla fine) e ci metti anche un pizzico di jella ecco che si spiega qualche infortunio muscolare in più rispetto alle altre.


mah, l'inter fa molto meno turn oved di noi...
considera che i titolari son quelli sani.si son rotte le riserve.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


Io ormai nemmeno mi inca più, sempre più convinto che si debba giocare con 20 e non con 13 elementi.
Mi sono convinto che bisogna tifare anche i krunic e i ballo per sfangarla anche con loro in campo.

Se capita solo a noi o più a noi delle altre io non lo so però è anche vero che non tutti giocano con la stessa intensità.
Dzeko, per dirne uno , potrebbe giocare anche 2 partite al giorno perchè in campo trotterella .
Trotterella talmente tanto che non si capisce nemmeno quando scatta, sempre che scatti....

Comunque numericamente la rosa quest'anno è ben assortita.
Facciamo questo filotto fino a metà novembre chè poi dal 4-1 si azzera tutto o quasi.
Io metterei la firma per arrivare a pochi punti dal primo posto ma se si arriva addirittura primi meglio ancora.

In champions il discorso è diverso : 2 partite per giocarci tutto e lì l'assenza di mike pesa.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ormai credo sia chiaro che la controindicazione del calcio pioliano sia questa.
> Vuoi vincere lo scudo con una squadra da quarto posto?
> Spremi tutti al massimo, accettando le inevitabili perdite
> Mourinho non faceva molto diversamente all'inter... infatti quella squadra ben piu anziana della nostra fu spremuta al massimo, vinse la CL e collassò fragorosamente
> Lui lo sapeva e infatti fuggì prima


Non credo sia la "spremitura" dei giocatori, Gasp lo fa da sempre e lo fa Gonde e non mi sembra abbiano avuto una catena simile di infortuni.
E poi l'ultimo esempio è lampante il doppio infortunio di Mike...

Cercare alibi e non la causa non è cosa giusta.


----------



## Manue (21 Ottobre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> già...il fatto che Maignan si sia infortunato allo stesso muscolo appena guarito, denota una terapia e un programma di rientro agonistico inadeguati...almeno per una società seria...il Milan purtroppo non è nuovo a questi infortuni muscolari, siamo ai vertici di questa particolare e triste classifica da almeno un paio d'anni


Ma non è lo stesso.
E' il soleo, prima era il gemello..

l'infortunio è sicuramente una conseguenza sua posturale, modificata inconsciamente quando si è fatto male al gemello...
nel recupero sicuramente ha usato più il soleo, tanto da farsi male...

son cose che i dottori non possono sapere, se ti è mai capitato di farti male muscolarmente, sai cosa significa.

Detto questo, 
lo staff atletico è di primissimo ordine, 
basta vedere quanto corre il Milan da quando è sotto la loro gestione...

Lo staff medico fa il suo lavoro con efficacia, 
non ci sono giocatori se si rifanno male nello stesso punto, quando rientrano...


----------



## Dexter (21 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


C'é anche da dire che se riscatti Florenzi e ritieni Kjaer un semi-titolare, un po' te le vai a cercare...Se Ibra si reggesse in piedi, probabilmente non avrebbero ingaggiato Origi  giochiamo con la sorte


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, il Milan è la squadra di Serie A che ha subito pi infortuni muscolari. Ben 10: Calabria, Florenzi, Theo Hernandez, Florenzi, Maignan, Krunic, Kjaer, Tonali, Messias e De Ketelaere.
> 
> Segue la Juve a quota 7. Il Napoli a 4.


Abbiamo una rosa di 28 giocatori e serve proprio per questo. E queste situazioni creano possibilità per tanti che altrimenti giocano poco, vedi Gabbia Vranckx Thiaw Dest...

Nella lista per me solo quello di Maignan, che è una ricaduta, va indagato meglio. Gli altri sono fisiologici in un periodo in cui si gioca ogni tre giorni, per alcuni poi tipo Kjaer e Rebic sono anche da mettere in preventivo a prescindere.

Messias Calabria e Krunic infine vengono offesi ogni volta che giocano, ci mancherebbe solo rimpiangerli quando mancano


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

La tipologia di gioco è usurante se ci aggiungiamo anche che le corse con un cc a 2 sono diverse di avere un cc più folto probabilmente abbiamo risolto il 70% dei problemi.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La tipologia di gioco è usurante se ci aggiungiamo anche che le corse con un cc a 2 sono diverse di avere un cc più folto probabilmente abbiamo risolto il 70% dei problemi.


Su questo ti do ragione al 1000x100 non ho mai capito questo intestardirsi di Piollo per il centrocampo a 2 che in sostanza se non hai un Kessiè in forma perfetta spacchi la squadra in due tronconi!
Si risolverebbe, secondo me, dando fiducia a Pobega inserendolo alto in centrocampo.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Su questo ti do ragione al 1000x100 non ho mai capito questo intestardirsi di Piollo per il centrocampo a 2 che in sostanza se non hai un Kessiè in forma perfetta spacchi la squadra in due tronconi!
> Si risolverebbe, secondo me, dando fiducia a Pobega inserendolo alto in centrocampo.


Hai ragione.
La cosa inspiegabile rimane perché si è tornato a un modulo tralasciando quello che ci faceva prendere pochissimi gol. Però non dirlo forte altrimenti i Pioli boy si risentono...


----------



## sampapot (21 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma infatti arrivare quarti non sarebbe male anche quest'anno.
> tanto in europa dove vuoi andare.


a parte che vincere vorrebbe dire seconda stella, ma vorrebbe dire partire in Champions in prima fascia...se becchiamo 2 corazzate, siamo fuori senza ombra di dubbio, mentre da prima fascia abbiamo qualche possibilità (anche se non condivido l'attuale sistema che stabilisce l'appartenenza alle 4 fasce)


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Ottobre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> a parte che vincere vorrebbe dire seconda stella, ma vorrebbe dire partire in Champions in prima fascia...se becchiamo 2 corazzate, siamo fuori senza ombra di dubbio, mentre da prima fascia abbiamo qualche possibilità (anche se non condivido l'attuale sistema che stabilisce l'appartenenza alle 4 fasce)


io intendevo quarti nel girone cl


----------



## sampapot (21 Ottobre 2022)

mah...rinunciare a continuare il cammino in Champions per concentrarsi sul campionato? se ci fosse la certezza che rinunciando a una vinci l'altra competizione, potrei anche darti ragione, ma purtroppo non è così. Proseguire in Champions vuol dire denaro (1 milione a punto), maggiore visibilità e maggiore appeal e soprattutto scalata al rankng europeo...ora siamo 48simi dietro la lazio!!! e per giunta in calo...bisogna passare il girone


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Facciamo questo filotto fino a metà novembre chè poi dal 4-1 si azzera tutto o quasi.
> Io metterei la firma per arrivare a pochi punti dal primo posto ma se si arriva addirittura primi meglio ancora.


Io non metterei la firma per arrivare dietro alla sosta.
Noi abbiamo il dovere di fare 15 punti. Diciamo che potrebbero andar bene anche 13 perché un pareggio ci può scappare, soprattutto con la CL in mezzo.
Se il Napoli fa 13-15 punti tra Roma, Sassuolo, Atalanta, Empoli e Udinese diventa molto dura.
Anche perché poi, alla ripresa, per le ultime quattro del girone di andata abbiamo entrambi due facili e due complicate e ci starebbe non riuscire a guadagnare punti.

Fermo restando che, come hai scritto, da gennaio inizia tutto un altro campionato.


----------

